# [Unlösbar]Samba Logout

## nillsen

Moin,

ich habe einen Filserver mit Samba aufgebaut, dieser funkioniert ohne Probleme, nur leider habe ich ein kleines Sicherheitsproblem. ich habe ein Public-Verzeichnis und den jeweiligen Home-Ordner. Eine Anmeldung am Server ist Pflicht. Jedoch sobald jemand angemeldet ist, wird das Passwort von Windows gespeichert. Gibt eine Möglichkeit einen Timeout einzurichten, bzw gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich "auszuloggen", so das man sich beispielsweise mit einen neuen Account anmelden kann? Die User an den Clients wechseln nämlich häufig während des Betriebs und ich möchte den Benutzern doch schon ihr "eigenes" Home Verzeichnis bieten. 

Für Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar

Gruß

NillsenLast edited by nillsen on Wed Mar 17, 2004 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chris4linux

Hi,

ich glaube der befehl 

```
deadtime = xyz
```

hilft dir da weiter. für xyz bitte eine ganzstellige zahl eingeben, 0 (NULL) bedeutet unendlich. der befehl wird global angelegt und überprüft im minutenintervall ( = xyz) ob eine verbindung genutzt wird, wenn nein wird getrennt.

vielleicht nützt dir

```
keepalive = xyz
```

was, einen in sekunden angebenen intervall veranlasst zu prüfem ob der client noch da ist (oder abgestürzt ist).

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja  :Wink: 

- Chris

----------

## equinox0r

weiss net obs stimmt, aber irgendwas gabs noch mit revalidate .. musst ma in der doku dazu schauen  :Wink: 

----------

## nillsen

Moin,

erstmal danke für die Ratschläge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> deadtime = xyz
> ```
> ...

 

Also die beiden Optionen sind nicht schlecht, sie funktionieren ganz gut (laut smbstatus werden die user "gekickt") nur habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das Windows die Benutzerdaten zwischenspeichert, hier scheint das Problem zu liegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> weiss net obs stimmt, aber irgendwas gabs noch mit revalidate .. musst ma in der doku dazu schauen 

 

Den Befehl habe ich auf einigen Seiten gefunden, nur leider ignoriert samba den Befehl beim restart   :Sad:   Habe ihn so in den globalen Bereich gescheiben:

```

revalidate = true

```

 Obwohl er, wenn er funkionieren sollte evtl des Rätsels Lösung wäre. Hat noch jemand einen Tip ?

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## equinox0r

revalidate = yes ?  :Wink: 

----------

## nillsen

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> revalidate = yes ? 

 

Moin,

habe ich auch getestet, gleiches Problem, es erscheint folgendes:

```
nilser root #smbstatus

Unknown parameter encountered: "revalidate"

Ignoring unknown parameter "revalidate"

```

Also liegt es wohl an etwas Anderem  :Sad: 

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## chris4linux

```
revalidate
```

find ich in meinem smb buch nicht   :Rolling Eyes:  (hab auch nur bis 2.2.x ...)

vielleicht solltest du ein kleines script für win schreiben was den cache löscht...oder du kannst dort auch ne default geschichte angeben irgendwo...aber mehr weiß ich da auch nicht....  :Rolling Eyes: 

- Chris

----------

## nillsen

 *chris4linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revalidate
> ```
> ...

 

Moin,

ich wollte eigentlich nicht an den Windowskisten rumfummeln, weil die User eh andauernd mal formatieren und auch sonst irgendwas dran rumbasteln. Ausserdem habe ich gerade Urlaub *angeb* und mache das ganze über vpn. Also wenn Windows irgendwann mal sicher werden soll, sollten die mal lokal anfangen und nicht nur irgendwelche IE-Löcher stopfen, denn meiner Meinung nach sollte Sicherheit in manchen Fällen vor dem praktischen Nutzen stehen...

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## 2young2die

Ja, das ist das groesste Problem in der security

In den meisten Fällen erhöht Security den Aufwand beim normalen arbeiten, mann sollte die goldene Mitte finden. Manche Lösungen in der Security sind aber auch total transparent, obwohl sie Sicherheit bieten  :Smile: 

Wie SSL zum Bleistift

----------

## nillsen

 *2young2die wrote:*   

> Ja, das ist das groesste Problem in der security
> 
> In den meisten Fällen erhöht Security den Aufwand beim normalen arbeiten, mann sollte die goldene Mitte finden. Manche Lösungen in der Security sind aber auch total transparent, obwohl sie Sicherheit bieten 
> 
> Wie SSL zum Bleistift

 

Moin,

Das ist es ja gerade. Wenn ich mich irgendwo einlogge möchte ich auch immer die Möglichkeit haben, mich wieder auszuloggen. Das ist bei jedem billigen Freemail Account möglich, warum dann nicht bei so einer heiklen Sache wie bei einem Netzlaufwerk. Natürlich wird es durch irgendeinen Registryhack möglich sein, Windows "vergesslich wie ein Sieb" zu machen, nur ist dies nicht Sinn der Sache. Es muß doch jedem Standarduser die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, ein bißchen was für seine Privatsphäre zu tun. 

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## chris4linux

kurze zwischenfrage: was für ein windows ist es und welchen samba server hast du laufen?

- Chris

----------

## nillsen

 *chris4linux wrote:*   

> kurze zwischenfrage: was für ein windows ist es und welchen samba server hast du laufen?
> 
> - Chris

 

Also ich bin an einem Windows 2000-Rechner über vpn im Netzwerk und auf dem Server läuft Samba 2.2.8a

Gruß

Nillsen

Edit: Über den Win2k-Rechner teste ich das natürlich somit auch die ganze Zeit. In der Firma sind die Clients jedoch auch Windows 2000

----------

## chris4linux

ich glaube da liegt das problem: du bist die ganze zeit mit dem rechner per vpn verbunden, wie soll der den cache löschen? hast du dort active directory laufen für die user verwaltung? hast du dich mit verschiedenen nutzer mal angemeldet? wie sieht deine smb.conf aus? ein bisschen mehr elemtar sachen helfen dann doch weiter....

- Chris

----------

## nillsen

 *chris4linux wrote:*   

> ich glaube da liegt das problem: du bist die ganze zeit mit dem rechner per vpn verbunden, wie soll der den cache löschen? hast du dort active directory laufen für die user verwaltung? hast du dich mit verschiedenen nutzer mal angemeldet? wie sieht deine smb.conf aus? ein bisschen mehr elemtar sachen helfen dann doch weiter....
> 
> - Chris

 

Moin,

also, ob ich nun in der Firma am Rechner sitze, oder per VPN sollte doch eigentlich egal sein, oder ? Active Directory? Nein, die Rechner sind alles normale Rechner, an denen man sich lokal anmeldet, übrigens alle mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen. Es soll halt nur ein Fileserver eingerichtet werden, damit die häufig genutzen Programme zur Verfügung stehen, ohne das man jedesmal nach den CDs suchen muß oder alles wieder aus dem Internet lädt. Und halt die Homeverzeichnisse. 

Den Benutzer konnte ich halt nicht wirklich wechseln, da sobald ich auf den Server zugreife (\\hostname) er mich direkt auf den alten Account leitet... also mein Homeverzeichnis steht mir wieder zur Verfügung. Ich habe andere Leute das mal testen lassen, also die Accounts laufen einwandfrei, nur das man nicht "wieder rauskommt"

Die smb.conf werde ich noch nachreichen, bin gerade dabei VPN (mppe) unter Linux zum laufen zu übereden... echt eine Sache für sich.

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## lolli78

 *nillsen wrote:*   

> Nein, die Rechner sind alles normale Rechner, an denen man sich lokal anmeldet, übrigens alle mit dem gleichen Benutzernamen. 

 

hallo,

windows versucht zuerst, sich mit dem windows-login am samba-server einzuloggen. wenn das nicht klappt, fragt er nach. und in zukunft wird er sich mit den anmeldedaten einloggen, die er bekommen hat und mit denen es funktioniert.

so lange sich alle benutzer *einen* windows-account teilen, kannst du das wohl vergessen.

"it's not a bug, it's a feature"

windows ist halt nicht so konfigurierbar wie gentoo. aber das ist ja nix neues.

warum willst du auf deinem samba-rechner verschiedene home-verzeichnisse, wenn es lokal auch nur eins gibt?

lorenz.

ps: sorry, hab ich dich vielleicht falsch verstanden?

----------

## nillsen

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> warum willst du auf deinem samba-rechner verschiedene home-verzeichnisse, wenn es lokal auch nur eins gibt?
> 
> 

 

Das ist ja gerade das Problem  :Smile:  Da die Rechner oft getauscht werden, bzw. oft häufig verschiedene User an den Rechnern sitzen, wäre es klasse, wenn man zumindest sein eigenes Verzeichnis hat, um seine Sachen zu speichern und diese auch von anderen Computern aus abrufen kann. Somit ist blöd, wennn man das Verzeichnis nicht wechseln kann, sondern immer der User vom ersten Login erhalten bleibt.

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## lolli78

hallo nochmal,

schonmal überlegt, den samba-server als pdc einzusetzen? du wirst es mit einem login nicht ohne größeren aufwand schaffen. du könntest in windows irgendwas skripten (vielleicht kann es auch vb oder vbscript...) - aber damit bist du hier falsch.

ich nehme mal an, dass es sich nicht um hochvertrauliche daten handelt (sonst hätte nämlich jeder ein eigenes login) - was spricht dagegen, dass sich jeder benutzer auf dem samba-server sein eigenes homedir anlegt? na gut, da kann dann jeder reinschauen, aber dagegen spricht doch nix (unter der annahme von oben).

ganz verstehe ich das problem immer noch nicht - und ich für meinen teil kann _daraus_ auch windows nichts anhängen, auch nicht unter dem aspekt "sicherheit".

lorenz.

----------

## equinox0r

warum nicht auf allen clients linux draufknallen dann hat sich das windows problem erledigt  :Very Happy: 

(ja ich weiss firmenpolitik .. aber trotzdem ..)

----------

## nillsen

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> hallo nochmal,
> 
> schonmal überlegt, den samba-server als pdc einzusetzen? du wirst es mit einem login nicht ohne größeren aufwand schaffen. du könntest in windows irgendwas skripten (vielleicht kann es auch vb oder vbscript...) - aber damit bist du hier falsch.
> 
> ich nehme mal an, dass es sich nicht um hochvertrauliche daten handelt (sonst hätte nämlich jeder ein eigenes login) - was spricht dagegen, dass sich jeder benutzer auf dem samba-server sein eigenes homedir anlegt? na gut, da kann dann jeder reinschauen, aber dagegen spricht doch nix (unter der annahme von oben).
> ...

 

Guten Morgen,

sorry, ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Das gleiche Login bezieht sich auf die lokale Anmeldung am Rechner, daher ja der Wunsch nach einem Homeverzeichnis. Hier soll jeder seinen Namen verwenden um sich anzumelden. Das funktioniert auch alles. Nach Eingabe von Name und Kennwort erscheint sein persönlicher Ordner und das Publicverzeichnis. Und mehr nicht. So soll es auch sein. Nur das man sich halt nicht ausloggen kann. Jeder kann nun an den Rechner gehen, auf den Sambaserver zugreifen und hat das Homeverzechnis des Vorbenutzers vor sich, ohne jegliche Anmeldung. Ich suche also eine Möglichkeit, das Samba bzw Windows das Passwort immer wieder neu abfragt, solbald "das Netzwerkfenster" geschlossen wurde.

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## slick

Hm.. kann mir den Kommentar nicht verkneifen...

Ist das nicht eine unlogische Frage? Wenn sich ein Nutzer A am Win anmeldet, bekommt er sein privates Verzeichnis. Wenn nun Benutrzer B einfach an den Rechner von A setzt ohne das sich A abmeldet wird B immer die Verzeichnisse von A sehen.

Die Lösung liegt meines Erachtens auf der Windowsseite. A muss sich abmelden und B anmelden und damit ist das Problem aus der Welt.

Ein andere Lösung wird nicht denk ich nicht finden lassen, da man Win "sagen" müßte jetzt sitzt ein anderer vorm PC, bitte leere den Cache! Unmöglich... erst recht Linuxseitig. Es sei denn man setzt per Cron das Passwort minütlich neu  :Wink: 

----------

## nillsen

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Lösung liegt meines Erachtens auf der Windowsseite. A muss sich abmelden und B anmelden und damit ist das Problem aus der Welt.
> 
> 

 

Ja, das ist das Problem, nur kann man sich mit Boardmitteln leider nicht "abmelden", weiß vielleicht jemand, wie das bei NT-Severn läuft? Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben. Und wenn es nicht geht, gibt es eine Möglichkeit seinen Benutzernamen direkt bei der Anmeldung seinen Benutzernamen zu übergeb so wie beispielseise ssh (ssh root@hostname) ??

Gruß

Nillsen

----------

## Sas

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte man sich jedes mal neu am Samba-Server anmelden müssen, wenn man sich lokal an der Windows-Box angemeldet hat. Meldet sich ein Nutzer also von Windows ab, wird anschließend (d.h. nach erneutem Anmelden an Windows) auch der Samba-Server erneut nach den Login-Daten fragen.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, das ist das Problem, nur kann man sich mit Boardmitteln leider nicht "abmelden", weiß vielleicht jemand, wie das bei NT-Severn läuft?

 

Falsches Forum. Hier gehts um Gentoo. Und das hat damit nix zu tun.

@MOD ...

----------

## nillsen

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte man sich jedes mal neu am Samba-Server anmelden müssen, wenn man sich lokal an der Windows-Box angemeldet hat. Meldet sich ein Nutzer also von Windows ab, wird anschließend (d.h. nach erneutem Anmelden an Windows) auch der Samba-Server erneut nach den Login-Daten fragen.

 

Moin, das funktioniert auch bestens, nur leider nicht im laufenden Betrieb  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Falsches Forum. Hier gehts um Gentoo. Und das hat damit nix zu tun.
> 
> 

 

Samba wurde aber für diesen Zweck entwickelt, also hat es doch etwas mit Gentoo/Linux zutun, oder täusche ich mich da? Es geht ja darum ein Problem zu lösen und nicht darum NT-Server zu propagieren

Nillsen

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Moin, das funktioniert auch bestens, nur leider nicht im laufenden Betrieb

 

Im laufenden Betrieb ohne Ab-/Anmeldung cacht Windows nunmal die Anmeldung.

= Windowsproblem = nicht Gentoo = Falsches Forum

Entweder der User meldet sich ab, dann funktioniert es auch mit Samba, oder er meldet sich nicht ab, dann gehts aber nicht!

----------

## nillsen

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im laufenden Betrieb ohne Ab-/Anmeldung cacht Windows nunmal die Anmeldung.
> 
> Entweder der User meldet sich ab, dann funktioniert es auch mit Samba, oder er meldet sich nicht ab, dann gehts aber nicht!

 

Das ist dochmal ne Aussage:), dann markiere ich den Thread halt als "unlösbar"

Nillsen

----------

